# Camo/mimetic wetsuits



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

recently i have been doing a lot of free diving and decided to look into camo/mimetic wetsuits and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a particular brand or for a certain color or pattern that works well for the gulf coast?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a blue toned one and a green/brown toned one. The blue for free diving blue water..the green/brown for inshore around wrecks and reefs. I dont know if they help camo you from the fish..but they do look cool!


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

bmoore said:


> I have a blue toned one and a green/brown toned one. The blue for free diving blue water..the green/brown for inshore around wrecks and reefs. I dont know if they help camo you from the fish..but they do look cool!


looking cool is half the reason! what mm thickness and brand are your suits?


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

*Mako*

check the Mako site they have both blue and green camo ,But theirs are open cell neoprene and they recommend you lube up to get them on .never tried any open cell wet suit before but the price looks good .


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Anyone I talk to really believes that they are only good for possibly attracting curious fish, plus they look cool. I've got an 3mm camo open cell from slingtek, looks cool and keeps you very warm, does requires lube, stays snub to your body. Took it to Venice, LA and did notice that the sharks were much more interested in me than my buddies. Just picked up a 3/2 xcel hecs stealthscreen camo closed cell the other day, havent taken it out yet but i'm optimistic based on how it fits and my experience with another xcel


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

Addict'd said:


> Anyone I talk to really believes that they are only good for possibly attracting curious fish, plus they look cool. I've got an 3mm camo open cell from slingtek, looks cool and keeps you very warm, does requires lube, stays snub to your body. Took it to Venice, LA and did notice that the sharks were much more interested in me than my buddies. Just picked up a 3/2 xcel hecs stealthscreen camo closed cell the other day, havent taken it out yet but i'm optimistic based on how it fits and my experience with another xcel


thats interesting that the sharks seemed more curious about the camo than anyone else.


----------

